# Newsletter From Sikhism Philosophy Network



## Admin (Dec 30, 2007)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css"><!--/* vBulletin 3 CSS For Style 'WebChat' (styleid: 15) */body{	background: #eaecfb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px;	padding: 0px;}a:link, body_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:visited, body_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}a:hover, a:active, body_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.page{	background: #c5c7f1;	color: #5b5b5b;}td, th, p, li{	font: 10pt verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tborder{	background: #c1c2d2;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #FFFFFF;}.tcat{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.tcat a:link, .tcat_alink{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:visited, .tcat_avisited{	color: #ffffff;	text-decoration: none;}.tcat a:hover, .tcat a:active, .tcat_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.thead{	background: #6f77c9 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cathead.gif) repeat-x bottom left;	color: #d7d9ee;	font: 10px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	border-top: 2px solid #5c64bc;	line-height: 6px;}.thead a:link, .thead_alink{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:visited, .thead_avisited{	color: #d7d9ee;}.thead a:hover, .thead a:active, .thead_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot{	background: #ffd123 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/footer_links.gif) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	border: 1px solid #ff8c16;	line-height: 7px;}.tfoot a:link, .tfoot_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:visited, .tfoot_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;}.tfoot a:hover, .tfoot a:active, .tfoot_ahover{	color: #3d397e;}.alt1, .alt1Active{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.alt2, .alt2Active{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #dddeee;}td.inlinemod{	background: #FFFFCC;	color: #000000;}.wysiwyg{	background: #F5F5FF;	color: #000000;	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}textarea, .bginput{	font: 10pt tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.button{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}select{	font: 11px verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}option, optgroup{	font-size: 11px;	font-family: verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.smallfont{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.time{	color: #666686;}.navbar{	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.highlight{	color: #FF0000;	font-weight: bold;}.fjsel{	background: #3E5C92;	color: #E0E0F6;}.fjdpth0{	background: #F7F7F7;	color: #000000;}.panel{	color: #5b5b5b;	padding: 10px;	border: 0px outset;}.panelsurround{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}legend{	color: #22229C;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;}.vbmenu_control{	background: #403c83 url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/cattitle.jpg) repeat-x top left;	color: #FFFFFF;	font: bold 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	padding: 3px 6px 3px 6px;	white-space: nowrap;}.vbmenu_control a:link, .vbmenu_control_alink{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:visited, .vbmenu_control_avisited{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_control a:hover, .vbmenu_control a:active, .vbmenu_control_ahover{	color: #FFFFFF;	text-decoration: underline;}.vbmenu_popup{	background: #FFFFFF;	color: #000000;	border: 1px solid #0B198C;}.vbmenu_option{	background: #f0f1ff;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #e4e5f2;}.vbmenu_option a:link, .vbmenu_option_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:visited, .vbmenu_option_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_option a:hover, .vbmenu_option a:active, .vbmenu_option_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite{	background: #e9eafb;	color: #5b5b5b;	font: 11px tahoma, verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif;	white-space: nowrap;	cursor: pointer;		border: 2px solid #dddeee;}.vbmenu_hilite a:link, .vbmenu_hilite_alink{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:visited, .vbmenu_hilite_avisited{	color: #6468af;	text-decoration: none;}.vbmenu_hilite a:hover, .vbmenu_hilite a:active, .vbmenu_hilite_ahover{	color: #ff8c16;	text-decoration: none;}/* ***** styling for 'big' usernames on postbit etc. ***** */.bigusername { font-size: 14pt; }/* ***** small padding on 'thead' elements ***** */td.thead, th.thead, div.thead { padding: 4px; }/* ***** basic styles for multi-page nav elements */.pagenav a { text-decoration: none; }.pagenav td { padding: 2px 4px 2px 4px; }/* ***** de-emphasized text */.shade, a.shade:link, a.shade:visited { color: #777777; text-decoration: none; }a.shade:active, a.shade:hover { color: #FF4400; text-decoration: underline; }.tcat .shade, .thead .shade, .tfoot .shade { color: #DDDDDD; }/* ***** define margin and font-size for elements inside panels ***** */.fieldset { margin-bottom: 6px; }.fieldset, .fieldset td, .fieldset p, .fieldset li { font-size: 11px; }/* ***** don't change the following ***** */form { display: inline; }label { cursor: default; }.normal { font-weight: normal; }.inlineimg { vertical-align: middle; }.underline { text-decoration: underline; }.headlinks {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #FFFFFF;text-decoration: none;}.headlinks a:visited:hover {font-family: tahoma;font-size: 11px;font-weight: bold;color: #f49d43;text-decoration: none;}.hr {border:0px; border-top:1px dotted #000000; height:0px;}.hr {	margin: 0;	padding: 0;	border-bottom: 1px dotted #A5AEC5;}--></style></head><body>Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!!<br /><br />Respected $username Ji,<br /><br />The following is latest activity on SPN. We look forward to your visit here.<br /><br />Warm Regards,<br /><br /><br />SPN Administrator<br />Un-subscription Information - <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Un-Check Option : Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgot Your Password? - Click here to recover your password.</a><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">http://www.sikhphilosophy.net</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net">Sikhism Philosophy Network</a><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikhism Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 30-12-2007.<br /><br />Activity since 17-06-2007 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18918">HUKAMNAMA December 30, 2007, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>30-12-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>7</td>	<td>07:10 PM, 30-12-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18916">Two sikh brothers killed in california</a><br />Sikh community in US shocked over Indian restaurateurs' killing-Indians ...</td>	<td>kds1980</td>	<td>30-12-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>14</td>	<td>03:12 PM, 30-12-2007</td>	<td>kds1980</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18909">HUKAMNAMA December 29, 2007, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>29-12-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>22</td>	<td>10:52 AM, 29-12-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18900">HUKAMNAMA December 28, 2007, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>28-12-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>30</td>	<td>03:27 PM, 28-12-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18893">Suggestion</a><br />Name: EAS / Email: elizspald@aol.com / Subject: Suggestion / ...</td>	<td>Unregistered</td>	<td>28-12-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>12:52 AM, 28-12-2007</td>	<td>Unregistered</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18889">Terrorism by SIKHS?</a><br />Some of the human right wbesite actually publishing evidence that Sikhs were ...</td>	<td>stupidjassi</td>	<td>27-12-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>13</td>	<td>11:53 PM, 27-12-2007</td>	<td>stupidjassi</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18885">HUKAMNAMA December 27, 2007, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>27-12-2007</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>50</td>	<td>03:58 PM, 27-12-2007</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />amarsanghera ji, /  / it was a fine poem.</td>	<td>randip singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>418</td>	<td>17291</td>	<td>08:43 AM, 15-12-2007</td>	<td>aad0002</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />We are spreading the truth! Use your reason! / Islam and reason? hahaha. All ...</td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>377</td>	<td>12788</td>	<td>12:34 PM, 27-12-2007</td>	<td>lalihayer</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470">Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith</a><br />So where is the original poster RAJS?</td>	<td>Rajs</td>	<td>06-08-2004</td>	<td>316</td>	<td>24029</td>	<td>10:31 PM, 22-07-2007</td>	<td>deepsingh87</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=586">Sikhism and Homosextuality</a><br />Sat Nam, everyone, and I am trusting today is finding you all well! / Oh, dear, ...</td>	<td>Kandola</td>	<td>19-08-2004</td>	<td>311</td>	<td>13549</td>	<td>04:19 PM, 25-12-2007</td>	<td>KulwantK</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls - a Confused Lot - Are Parents to Blame?</a><br />I STRONGLY AGREE WITH YOU.... My Guru said "rehat piari mujhko sikh piara ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>240</td>	<td>21805</td>	<td>02:17 PM, 14-11-2007</td>	<td>noor_e_khalsa</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5493">Quran - To All Sikh Students</a><br />Hey, can anyone email me a link to listening to shudh paath Koran while reading ...</td>	<td>S|kH</td>	<td>04-09-2005</td>	<td>213</td>	<td>16226</td>	<td>10:49 AM, 26-11-2007</td>	<td>harsimiritkaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=14395">A sikh without his Flowing Hair and Turban</a><br />I would like to say that the lessons have to start at home without any lectures ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>21-10-2006</td>	<td>191</td>	<td>2780</td>	<td>09:23 AM, 24-12-2007</td>	<td>FiveLovedOnes</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism and Tattoos</a><br />We are all born absolutely naked; no clothes on us at all when we are born. / ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>75</td>	<td>23090</td>	<td>10:57 AM, 30-12-2007</td>	<td>BhagatSingh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br />Gyani ji.. Can u pls post the link of that torrent file here... I cant join ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>16396</td>	<td>09:24 PM, 21-07-2007</td>	<td>k s gadh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=203">Guru Nanak, a 'false' Prophet ??</a><br />If you study Guru Granth Sahib, focus is not on the writers, but on God and ...</td>	<td>jinni</td>	<td>04-07-2004</td>	<td>131</td>	<td>15049</td>	<td>02:33 PM, 26-11-2007</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5584">Ranjit Singh Dhadrianwale - A sikh preacher or a fake?</a><br />Just because we do not want to follow our Guru we find a Sant here or a Sant ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>18-09-2005</td>	<td>170</td>	<td>14810</td>	<td>08:16 PM, 27-12-2007</td>	<td>namjap</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5724">Call to muslims to seduce sikh Girls into Islam</a><br />He is not even Sikh. He calls himlself atheist. / And girls who are looking for ...</td>	<td>drkhalsa</td>	<td>13-10-2005</td>	<td>113</td>	<td>13346</td>	<td>06:40 AM, 18-12-2007</td>	<td>FiveLovedOnes</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=3219">Horoscopes - Janam Kundli</a><br />vAihgUr<</td>	<td>Jazz</td>	<td>28-04-2005</td>	<td>57</td>	<td>12429</td>	<td>02:00 PM, 30-12-2007</td>	<td>Amrjit</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5503">Hindu Aarti In Gurdwara</a><br />Wahe Guru Ji Kar Khalsa Wahe guru Ji Ki Fateh /  / Thank you for your knowledge ...</td>	<td>gs_chana</td>	<td>06-09-2005</td>	<td>106</td>	<td>12068</td>	<td>02:00 AM, 24-12-2007</td>	<td>harharikaur</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18900">HUKAMNAMA December 28, 2007, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>28-12-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18885">HUKAMNAMA December 27, 2007, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>27-12-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18872">HUKAMNAMA December 26, 2007, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>26-12-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18858">Power Of Gurbani</a><br />POWER OF GURBANI /   / In 1739 Nadir Shah came from Afghanistan and invaded ...</td>	<td>singhbj</td>	<td>25-12-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18833">HUKAMNAMA December 24, 2007, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>24-12-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18819">Maskeen ji's katha download site</a><br />It is wonderful site and there are many downloads. As the fole size are very ...</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>23-12-2007</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=18816">HUKAMNAMA December 23, 2007, FROM SIRI HARIMANDIR SAHIB, AMRITSAR</a><br />http://www.sgpc.net/gifs/audio-hukamnama2.gifAudio Hukamnama ...</td>	<td>gurvinder_janu</td>	<td>23-12-2007</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - Default Calendar</a>:</b></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1228">minisingh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1136">ADK100</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=496">pal</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1317">klantopothik</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=856">MSingh_2003</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=2471">DS777</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1731">vikky</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=354">Curious in England</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=226">kha1sa</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=290">pss</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 17-06-2007</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>688 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>772 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>7,771 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>5 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikhism Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

